# Another Trip



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

*Shark Tips?*

I'm blessed again to have the opportunity to go back to PCB for 2 weeks on friday. I can't wait. I'm looking forward to catching some blacktips and maybe a bull or 2 on ladyfish in the surf at night and early morning as these are the only times when you won't hook anyone or get angry parents asking you why you are attracting such dangerous predators around their kids (they don't know that they are already there). Does anyone have any comments or suggestions on how to get your bait out to the sharks besides kayaking/canoeing it out to the 2nd sand bar from the beach? Also, can anyone tell me a good way to hook shrimp and sand fleas? I try often, but they always end up either getting casted off or just stolen as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I fish to the east about 70 miles where it is less crowded. I have found that it is hard to keep shrimp on a large hook. When I fish with shrimp, I take the tail head and shell off. I cut it inhalf or thirds and use a 1 or 2 size circle hook. For shrks the best method is to use a long rod and use distance casting techniques which is another whole ball game. I am leaving Saturday the 2nd, can't wait.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

sounds like fun. I am new to salt water fishing and I fish from a kayak....any fishing tips I can use from my kayak off of the beach will be appreciated......thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Russell,
Yak Out About 300 Yards Drop A Blue Head 
Yak Back And Hold On Tight!!!! !!!!!! :d :d


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Russell,
Check Out The Yacking Forum On This Site..
The'll Be Able To Help From There


----------



## mr Ling (Jun 3, 2005)

you can do kite fishing to get your bait far enough


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

*Shark bait...*

My favorites are ladyfish or mackerel, but mullet, bluefish, ray wings all catch sharks...

Not too popular to be shark fishing on public beaches these days...Amazing what people DON'T know about what swims in the inshore Gulf in the summertime, isn't it?

By the way, BCSSUX...why don't you like the BCS? One of your favorite teams get shafted? LOL

Tight lines, friends!

Old Timer


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

I have spent the last week fishing in Gulf shores, AL. Me and a buddy caught 12 black tip sharks, baracudda, skip jaks, 12lbs red fish and several sting rays on cut bait. The sting ray weighed 25lbs. It was a blast. Waves were to big for kayak so we fished at the broken down pier.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh ya........thanks for all of ya'lls help and research.........


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Bcs,

You Need To Check Out Distance Casting..
It Takes Alot Of Practice But The Second Sand Bar Is Closer Than You Think!!!!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

*thanx*

i just got back from my trip and it was a good one. i caught a few blacktips, a bunch of ladies, a few blues, and a few rays. thanks for all the help!


O, and by the way Old Timer...i've got orange and navy in my blood, so yes, my favorite team did get shafted...


----------



## jlk007 (May 2, 2005)

I hear ya BCS, War DAMN EAGLE!!!!


----------

